# BBC request: single dads by choice



## devlik04

Hello,

I'm a producer for BBC Stories, and I'm trying to get in touch with single men who have become, or are in the process of becoming, fathers through surrogacy.

Initially this would just be a phone chat for research purposes, but down the line if you're happy to do so we would like to do up a feature piece on this topic.

If you're happy to talk to me please send me an email: [email protected]

Kind Regards,
Kay


----------

